# 1967 Wellcraft "Oldschool"



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Three years ago, a friend asked me if I wanted an extra boat he had lying around. I said sure. Little did I know what I was getting into....

I wish I took pictures the day I got it but it would have been too depressing....

Have a couple of pics during the work ....
Will post later unless someone can show me how to post pix without photobucket. Don't have access to photobucket here.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

pix...
http://picasaweb.google.com/oldschoolmarcel/OldSchoolRedone#


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Taking more pictures this week with some of the newer modifications....


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks great! Would love to have a boat like that myself!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That is a great re-use of an old hull.
Old boats never die, they just smell that way.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a great old hull. Nice job!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Old boats never die, they just smell that way.


Lmao...that's all I have to say


----------



## Fern (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a very cool and unique boat! It catches my eye every time I see it at Dion's or outside the marina.

Nice job and enjoy her. 
.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I worked hard and continue to work hard to make it even nicer.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

More pictures as promised....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice...

To go from this:









to this:









Very sweet!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

Since this is a bragging spot, I finally took Old School for a long ride to test her range with the new tank. I went up through WWB all the way out the shark and back in around the outside. Went past the marina and all the way to Tin CAn and still had a quarter tank. Needless to say I'm excited about my range. Sunday was the most beautiful boat ride I have ever had with slick calm water through most of the ride. Islands looked like they were floating in the sky. Awesome!


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Name


----------

